# Hilfe HTML Programmierung



## PENT89 (12 Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir hier aus dem Forum ein Webserver beispiel geladen und entsprechend angepasst.
sieht soweit auch alles gut aus. 
Jetzt wollte ich vor einigen Tage die Kopfzeile Bearbeiten um mir einen Wert aus der SPS Annzeigen zu lassen. allerdings macht der mir immer einen ungewollten Zeilen umbruch.  Es Handelt sich hierbei um die Bildschirmgröße eines Iphone 8. Sobald ich die Bildschirm breite  auf > 450 erweiter sieht es so aus wie ich es haben will.

Den Entsprechenden Programmcode lade ich mal hoch

Nicht wundern das sieht alles sehr wüst aus. Bin halt nur laie.


----------



## Matze001 (12 Mai 2020)

Du kannst den Code auch hier direkt in Deinem Beitrag einbinden mit dem Code-Tag (#).
Dann schaut es sich ggf. auch jemand an - ich bin zu faul mir eine Rar-Datei zu laden.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## trabant601 (13 Mai 2020)

Moin,
in der jquery.mobile-1.2.0.min.css (Zeile 2979)
"margin:1em 0;" Kommentieren oder Löschen.
Also 

```
@media all and (min-width:450px) {
 .ui-field-contain,
 .ui-mobile fieldset.ui-field-contain {
  border-width:0;
  padding:0;
  /*margin:1em 0;*/
 }
 }
 }
```

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

